# Cpt code 75571



## caseycarter (Jun 28, 2010)

Is anyone having a problem receiving  payment from Medicare on this CPT code.  I have been receiving a denail for LCD but cannot locate LCD on this CPT.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 28, 2010)

I show in our area it is a non covered charge


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 29, 2010)

I also see it as non-covered


----------

